
Man with a Cam: SFGate on Justin - far33d
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2007/03/27/apop.DTL
======
danielha
More justin.tv blog coverage for today:

<http://www.somewhatfrank.com/2007/03/are_you_watchin.html>

<http://valleywag.com/tech/justin.tv/hes-just-a-camboy-so-why-cant-i-stop-
watching-247327.php>

------
far33d
wow. this is a serious amount of [non-blog] press for 9 days out.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I'm sure they did a hardcore PR push to coincide with their launch. The real
question is how much attention they'll have 60, 90, or 120 days out.

~~~
jsjenkins168
I'm also curious if the interest can be maintained long term. I don't really
see it being able to scale much but I could be wrong.

I think its safe to say that this is just the beginning for Justin.tv. A lot
more press coverage will come they have fantastic momentum right now.

------
zkinion
Nice. It was fun hanging out with them. It was like a whole other startup
school, by watching them work.

